# Unintentional discharge & why?



## derwoodii (Jul 21, 2012)

We are all taught, trained and tested to know how to safe handle, yet accidents/incidents are still happening and i suspect that many events go unmentioned or unreported. Learn or teach others how to avoid, add if you wish your story to tell.


----------



## jdc123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Never had one but my Daddy did. Grew up with a neat .22 size hole in the ceiling of our hallway. At least he had it pointed straight up. Must have really sunk in though, he took special care to teach me gun safety and mishandling of firearms was absolutely not tolerated in our home.


----------



## sodbreaker (Jul 22, 2012)

Where's the check box for "loose nut behind the trigger"?


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha :msp_wink:well no did not think of that, any other factors that I missed let me know.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 22, 2012)

i have allways taught my three kids that there is no such thing as an accident with a firearm only stupidity
and that go's double for an AD (pistol talk for accidental discharge)
and i have had one about 30 years ago thats how i know
cheers


----------



## greendohn (Jul 22, 2012)

*adjustable trigger*

fire arm unloaded, adjusted trigger for lighter pull, backed it off only i/4 turn. loaded one round and no more than put my finger thru the trigger guard and POP ! it was a bigger surprise than a splash of cold water on me arse when dropping a duece!! 

this on a pellet gun!! I turned it back to factory adjustment. the over head door was open in the garage and i now have a hole in my door, with a black circle marked around it and the words "GUN SAFETY" written under it!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 22, 2012)

No such thing as an unintentional discharge

They are classified as either accidental or negligent discharges

From what I see on the list, with the exception of mechanical failure, the rest are negligent discharges and the fault of the shooter for not following proper gun handling period. *Some of the choices listed go beyond **negligent to just plain stupidity.* A mechanical is considered accidental only if it's the first event with that firearm. For that very reason most ranges public and private require removal of a firearm from the firing line after a second occurrence. The only exception I allow when I'm the RO is if it's mag or ammo related. In that case the mag and / or ammo must be removed from the range prior to the shooter continuing use of the firearm. Happens again with different mag or ammo, it's gone and the incident data including shooter and gun data with serial number of the gun is logged. This is for safety of our members as well as the shooter him / her self.

Years ago we were shooting clay pigeons in a gravel pit. My cousin had a bolt action Mossy on which the firing pin broke while exposed from the bolt face. The shotgun fired as he cycled the action closing the bolt. As the bolt wasn't fully closed it blew out pieces of the receiver, the mag, and shattered the stock. It was truly accidental, no fault as the gun had operated like clockwork for years. The fact he was observing safe handling and had the shotgun pointed downrange in a safe direction and not in the direction of a vehicle or in worst case a person made it accidental. Had he destroyed property or caused injury or death because of muzzle direction it would have been his complete liability and a negligent discharge.

Take Care


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 22, 2012)

The worst "Unintentional" discharge I've had was a Remington mod. 1100 weekend quail hunt in Az. I had been out 3 days and a covey broke I pulled up on a bird and to my amazement I had a 3 shot full auto shotgun. It had got some crud in the action (Green dot = dirty powder). The quail did not fare as well as I did, I hit it with all three shots.


----------



## Wazzu (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a Winchester Model 70 that discharged when I chambered a round about 8 years ago. It has sat in the closet ever since. I tried to send it back to Winchester to fix but they said they would not and that I should take it to someone locally. I was given the rifle so I can't get rid of it. Winchesters are overpriced POS, I would never spend my money on one.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 22, 2012)

It was back in college, took this girl back to the dorm room. I had been drinking a lot... oh, we're talking about guns...


----------



## promac850 (Jul 22, 2012)

So far, hasn't happened. I do not dispute the possibility of slipping up someday. It can happen.

Heard many stories of hair triggers, etc.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 22, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> It was back in college, took this girl back to the dorm room. I had been drinking a lot... oh, we're talking about guns...



now that cracked me up ..... thanks


----------



## cuttingintime (Jul 23, 2012)

Wazzu said:


> I have a Winchester Model 70 that discharged when I chambered a round about 8 years ago. It has sat in the closet ever since. I tried to send it back to Winchester to fix but they said they would not and that I should take it to someone locally. I was given the rifle so I can't get rid of it. Winchesters are overpriced POS, I would never spend my money on one.



I find your comments very disheartening, was this rifle given to you new? If not how do know if someone before you did not make adjustments. Any good gunsmith could check this rifle for you, and make repairs. While everyone is entitled to their opinion I have found Winchester guns to be some of the finest firearms in the field.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Aug 2, 2012)

Wazzu said:


> I have a Winchester Model 70 that discharged when I chambered a round about 8 years ago. It has sat in the closet ever since. I tried to send it back to Winchester to fix but they said they would not and that I should take it to someone locally. I was given the rifle so I can't get rid of it. Winchesters are overpriced POS, I would never spend my money on one.



Winchester triggers up until they started making them in SC very recently are very simple single stage triggers and better than the new ones IMO.

If some dummy screwed the tension screw out too far the only thing holding it is friction between the trigger and the sear. Or worse somebody could have filed on it trying to eliminate any creep, the only way to do it on that trigger.

Take the action out of the stock. There are two nuts on a screw that adjust the tension on the spring, the second to keep it from coming loose. Crank some more trigger pull in and retighten . Unless somebody has been in there with a file it will be fine.

Bump the butt stock on the floor a couple of times with the safety off ( unloaded obviously ) and make sure.

If that doesn't correct the problem somebody has been "working" on it.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 22, 2012)

A buddy had a Remington Custom ADL (no floor plate) and the only way to completely clear the gun was through the action. I saw him on the front porch of the camp start rocking the bolt and the third round went off with one hand on the bolt and the other holding the gun about a foot in front of the trigger. He had me check the seer engagement after that episode.


----------



## esshup (Aug 24, 2012)

Never happened to me, but Dad had one. Small .25 acp "L.A. Fury". Showing Mom how to unload it. It unloaded all right.......

Thru the heel of his hand, thru his calf, bounced off the kitchen floor, bounced off the plaster wall, bounced off the bottom of the kitchen table and landed back on the kitchen floor. Missed all important tendons, arteries, veins and bones. Mom took him to the hospital, Po-Po confiscated the handgun. I don't think he ever got it back. IIRC, this was in the early '70's.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Aug 24, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> A buddy had a Remington Custom ADL (no floor plate) and the only way to completely clear the gun was through the action. I saw him on the front porch of the camp start rocking the bolt and the third round went off with one hand on the bolt and the other holding the gun about a foot in front of the trigger. He had me check the seer engagement after that episode.



Here is a good explanation to the problem with Model 700 triggers prior to 2007 when the changed them.

http://www.rifflawfirm.com/areas/pdf/remington4.pdf


----------

